# Has anyone tried this?



## twinsandone (Nov 24, 2006)

Just curious if anyone has tried this

http://www.anxietybusters.com/dpprogram.htm

did it help?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

twinsandone said:


> Just curious if anyone has tried this
> 
> http://www.anxietybusters.com/dpprogram.htm
> 
> did it help?


another money sucker............


----------



## DEUSX (Oct 30, 2006)

Do not buy it. I know someone who has bought it, I have read it and the trick is - there is no programme! 'The programme': relax, stop with meds, start doing things you are afraid of. Tell something new :lol:


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

personally i think it's a bunch of b.s. i havn't tried it but from what i hear from everyone its a scam.


----------



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

When I get free from DP I will build a company based around full DP recovery from someone who was in DP hell everyday for 15 years. You will be able to receive my 7 steps goal program for total DP cure in just short of one year. When you apply all the hard learned knowledge in my book you will be more qualified to state the validity of this program. Audio book version is available. I will provide my valuable advice for a modest fee of $250, you must understand this is purelly to pay for thie site maintance and web hosting fees...

NOT.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

rui said:


> When I get free from DP I will build a company based around full DP recovery from someone who was in DP hell everyday for 15 years. You will be able to receive my 7 steps goal program for total DP cure in just short of one year. When you apply all the hard learned knowledge in my book you will be more qualified to state the validity of this program. Audio book version is available. I will provide my valuable advice for a modest fee of $250, you must understand this is purelly to pay for thie site maintance and web hosting fees...
> 
> NOT.


oh yea

maybe i should write a book how i brought my dp under control even tho i havent :lol:


----------

